# Beetle convertible roof detail required



## kenno (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey all

My girlfriend has a beetle dark flint convertible. The roof is starting to get in a bad way. We have tried autoglym and harrtz products with little success. We would like to bring it back to its original condition. We live in Kilkenny but we are prepared to travel to get the job done. Can anyone recommend somebody or if there is somebody on here who is interested PM me. Here are some pics of the roof. http://photobucket.com/beetleroofdetail

Thanks in advance Kenno


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmm looks nasty is it parked under Trees?? id be willing to have a go for you Keano but im in Longford, if you wanted somebody down in the south east theres a guy in New Ross in Wexford called Larry, Cleancar.ie is him, i could give it a shot for you no problem, ive done a few convertable roofs already with great results, but if not give Larrry a shout and tell him Feens sent ya


----------

